
The Day The Day Job Died - Celebrating the Plunge - Mistone
http://www.promoterforce.com/blog/2007/05/18/the-day-the-day-job-died-celebrating-the-plunge/
======
corentin
Three weeks since I've left my day job (it was my first one and I've been
working for three years at this place).

I have no real plan yet, nor any savings remaining but, still, I'm really
happy I left. I promised myself to never accept being employed again.

~~~
Mistone
"no real plans yet" thanks for your comment, I have a strong startup concept
and some dev work completed and am looking for one or two great people to work
with. maybe we can chat, click through to my YC News profile to get my email.

~~~
corentin
Thanks for the idea but I have no plan to join nor start a start-up.

I'm just trying to find a way to be as free as possible while feeding myself.

~~~
mynameishere
Try grazing. I recommend the open range.

------
Readmore
Congrats! I quit my job last week and have planned to write a similar article
but I don't have time because I'm working too hard on my start-up. Maybe once
we get over the first milestone, funding, I'll be able to talk about my
experiences.

------
waleedka
Same here. Today was my last day at work. I liked the first comment in the
post. True, once you leave your job you only have a short time to build your
business before you exhaust your savings and be forced to look for a job
again.

------
staunch
For people of a certain personality type working for someone else is a
traumatic and harmful thing. He sounds like someone back from the front lines
of a bloody battle.

~~~
Mistone
not so traumatic and I learned a lot, just lost the focus with all the clutter
of politics.

------
gyro_robo
Jobs' days are numbered. The only way to really motivate people is the chance
to strike it rich.

~~~
asbjxrn
A lot of money is the only thing that motivates? That's just sad.

I think you're wrong, though. If you're only going for the money, you're not
motivated by what you are doing, you're just a mercenary. To me real
motivation is someone who is passionate and loves what he is doing, and would
be doing it with the same passion even if it never would make him a dime.

~~~
gyro_robo
I don't think most YC start-ups are doing what they _love_ \-- they are doing
something to get rich. That's how you get a group of people together to work
hard on something. Programming is mostly tedium, and nobody loves _that_ \--
why would Arc be taking so long otherwise? Once you don't _have_ to work, and
have money, and can do what you "love", I think you'll find most people become
indolent.

~~~
machine
I hope this isn't true. I'm not sure about YC start ups but I know that I'm in
this field because I love it. If you just want to get rich there are certainly
easier ways to do that (e.g. real estate, investment banking).

------
dhouston
same situation here. last day at the day job was last friday. rock on :)

